# Duyuru > Kültür >  Sümer çivi yazısından finike abecesine

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Sümer dilinden daha önce söz ettim ve Türkçe ile olan ilişkisine değindim. (Bkz. 16 sayılı Sümer Dili başlıklı yazım) 
Bir önceki 49 sayılı yazımda Sümer yazısının resimsel (Piktografik) olarak başladığını, fakat zaman içinde karmaşık çivi yazısına dönüştüğünü söyledim. Bu dönüşümü alttaki resimde görmekteyiz.
 Resimdeki kil tablet yaklaşık 5,000 yıl eski olup Sümer kültürüne aittir. Uruk şehrinden bunun gibi pişmiş kilden birçok kayıtlı tablet ele geçmiştir. Bu tablette görülen şekiller yazıdan daha çok resim görüntüsü vermektedirler. Bu simgesel anlatımın zaman içinde nasıl değiştiğini alttaki resimde, bazı örnekleri ile, görmekteyiz.
 İlk şekil “*sag*” sözcüğü olup /baş/ olarak tanımlanmıştır. Oysa ki bu sözcüğün aslı “sang” şeklinde olması gerekir. üünkü ün-Türkçe telaffuzunda /ng/ daima birlikte genizden seslendirilmiştir. Bu açıdan *sang = saygın* olup toplumda önemli ve sayılan kişiye işarettir. Nitekim, Japonca da “*san*” /saygın/ demektir. şu halde resim saygın kişiyi belirtmektedir.
 Bu şeklin zaman içinde nasıl değiştiğini ve Mü. 1,000 yıllarında tanınmaz bir şekle dönüştüğünü görmekteyiz. Keza, ikinci şekilde bir bacak görülmekte ve bu şeklin bacak anlamında /*gin*/ sözcüğünü ifade ettiğine Sümerolog uzmanlar karar vermişlerdir. Oysa ki Türkçe kökenli bu şekil tek bir bacağı ifade etmek yerine, yürümek eylemini belirten /git/ sözcüğüdür. *Gin* ile *git* arasındaki yakın ilişki bu görüşe kesin destektir.
 üçüncü sırada görülen şekil açıkça dalgalı suyu belirtmektedir. Bu şeklin OZ damgası olduğundan söz ettim. (Bkz. 10 sayılı OSİRİS başlıklı yazım) Bu damganın da zaman içinde iki dikey çizgiye dönüştüğü görülmektedir. Sümer dilinde /*a*/ sesi ile belirtilen *su*, Arapça /*maa*/ ve kadim Mısır dilinde /*mu*/ oluşu ilginçtir.
 Dördüncü sırada görülen şekil açıkça bir kuşu simgeliyor. Bu şekil de önceleri herkes tarafından anlaşılabilir iken, zamanla tanınmaz bir çivi yazısı sözcüğe dönüşmüştür.
 üyle anlaşılıyor ki, tam kavramlar ifade eden ve *logografik* bir yazı türü olan Sümer yazısı, zaman içinde karmaşık Babil ve Asur çivi yazısına dönüşmüş, anlaşılmaz ve uzmanlık gerektiren karmaşık bir yapıya bürünmüştür. Bu gelişime karşı, doğu Akdeniz kıyılarında Ugarit şehrini kurmuş olan ün-Türk kökenli kültür çivi yazısını basite indirgeyerek *ilk harfe dayalı abeceyi* geliştirmiştir. üstteki resimde Ugarit abecesine ait 30 harfi görmekteyiz.
* Ugarit* adının *OKART* demek olduğunu ve bu isim ile *GİRİT* (Creta) sözcükleri arasında ilişki bulunduğunu belirttim. (Bkz. 27 sayılı Tur ve Ok boylarının adları başlıklı yazım) Bu mantık ile hareket eden doğu Akdeniz kökenli Finike kültürü ise ün-Türk damgalarından esinlenerek 22 harfli Finike abecesini geliştirmiştir.

----------

